# Vivariums!?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I was wondering if someone could give me a quick run down on what to look for in a vivarium! And what the cheapest way to get a large one would be. I am talking huge haha. Might be housing up to 6 mice and I like lots of space! I like the idea of adding levels and I also like the ones which have doors on the front instead of the top. What sort of size would I need? 
Thanks =D


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I like this one but I dont know how easy it would be to modify to have levels? 
http://www.leedspetshops.co.uk/index.ph ... cts_id=212


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I built my own from scratch, for less than $50.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a perfecto would be much cheaper than the vivarium you have chosen although they are top opening.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you're in the UK? If so try Freecycle and eBay. You might also find a second hand one on reptile forums etc. I have made glass tanks before myself, but never a viv with sliding doors etc - that would be more difficult.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Smaller terrariums are ok because they're easy to manage. A large one would be a total nightmare to handle and clean though. They're not that sturdy. The plastic frame bits need to be handled with care, and the glass is fragile.

If you want a large enclosure, I'd recommend an aquarium. You can buy or make ventilated tops for them, and because of the relatively large internal size they have reasonable airflow. Aquariums are more robust. For levels, I wouldn't build them in. That would be another cleaning nightmare. Just look around pet shops and pound shops ($2 shops) for stuff - it's amazing what you can find to create your interesting mouse worlds. Just be aware of potential toxicity of some products.


----------

